# FreeBSD 7.2 Can't load, but In safe mode is OK



## gnoma (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a problem. Trying to install FreeBSD 7.2.

Not sure wich release to use so I got i386 for CPU Athlon 750MHz 256 SD RAM, ATI 9200.

When I boot from the CD it loads to somewhere and stops. Num lock, caps lock and scroll locks are not responding, I tried to boot in a safe mode and there was no problem and so I installed it. 

But now when I boot normal from the HDD it reload to somewhere and just stops again.
Can't copy the last few lines, cos it is on a different machine but it is kinda...


```
Vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" Frequency 751709531 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```

And that's it. Nothing more, no login prompt. What should be the problem?
Guess it is not the old machine... FreeBSD minimum requirements are very lower than this.. I think?
Anybody please help!!!
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2009)

Try booting with ACPI off.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 15, 2009)

It works thank you 
But there comes another question  sorry... How do I make it to boot this way by default???


----------



## Beastie (Nov 15, 2009)

man 5 device.hints said:
			
		

> The following example disables the ACPI driver:
> hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"


(=> *hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"* in /boot/loader.conf)

or



			
				man 8 loader said:
			
		

> acpi_load
> Unset this to disable automatic loading of the ACPI module.


(=> *acpi_load="NO"* in /boot/loader.conf)


----------



## phoenix (Nov 16, 2009)

Put *acpi_load="NO"* into /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## gnoma (Nov 16, 2009)

> acpi_load="NO"


 Didn't work, but 


> hint.acpi.0.disabled="1"


 works perfectly fine.
Thank you very much.


----------



## User23 (Nov 16, 2009)

Switching ACPI OFF will result in noteable higher energyconsumption. Your CPU consumes now nearly the energy like it does under heavy load.

To solve this

1.) Check your BIOS settings (please note APM is NOT ACPI)
2.) Update your BIOS to the latest (stable) Version
3.) Try a newer version of FreeBSD


----------



## gnoma (Nov 17, 2009)

hmmm I'll check this out  thanks fot the warning


----------



## crsd (Nov 17, 2009)

And, please,  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------

